# Selling / moving shop machinery



## Patrude (Feb 19, 2018)

Our son passed away and my wife and I are closing his shop here in Nav arre, Fl. We live in Massachusetts which makes shipping to my shop expensive. Cheepest so far is $2,500 for a Pod. So looks like I will need to try selling from here. I am not sure of the market value or what to ask for some items. One being a Tool City 26" drum sander model # 55220. / jet dust collector,,model, DC 1100RC. STEEL CITY 8" industrial joiñter model 40605.delta 10" unisaw with 42" extension & biese.er fence, mobile base. Rigid 10 " co tractors saw,1.5 h.p. Cast iron table, .model TS3650. I HAVE PICS, but didn't want to take up space. I am welcome to ideas/offers or helpful suggestions sorry to take to take so much space.

Reactions: Sincere 13 | Creative 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 19, 2018)

Condolences for your son ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 19, 2018)

Rich, I'm so sorry to hear about your son. My best to you and your wife. Tony


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 19, 2018)

Very sorry to hear about your son. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family. If I had the space and money and it was closer, couple things I'd like to have.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 19, 2018)

My sincere condolences to you and your family. Don't worry about taking up space here with pics, it will help everyone. Post pics and prices to generate some interest and offers.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 19, 2018)

Tremendous loss! My condolences to you. Perhaps one or more of our Florida WB brothers could assist. Chuck


----------



## Tony (Feb 19, 2018)

@rocky1 
@Spinartist
@Blueglass

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 19, 2018)

So sorry to hear of your loss. I have you in my prayers.
Dave


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Feb 19, 2018)

How much for the saw?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Feb 19, 2018)

Ralph Muhs said:


> How much for the saw?


The Delta


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 19, 2018)

My condolences Rich... We had a member sign up over on the west end of the state recently, if one of the mods can search members by state. @NeilYeag invited him, but I can't for the life of me remember his name here on the board at the moment. 

You might try some of the Alabama members as well. Larry C isn't to far across the Alabama line, should be within an hour or so I believe. 

Navarre is about a 4 1/2 hour drive from me. 

@larry C - is a whole lot closer than I am, if my memory serves me correctly, and may know someone who's interested. 
@deltatango - is an hour or so closer, and may know someone who's interested over that way.

@Spinartist - may know someone over there, Lee knows people everywhere. 


Rich, I did a quick search on the Drum Sander, found one listed in Canada used, $1760 USD or best offer. Found another just sold on auction in Costa Mesa, CA for $925. Comparable sized Delta is $2200 New, comparable sized Shop Fox is $2600 New, dependent upon condition a $1000 - $2000 range is probably somewhat accurate. Dust Collector sells for $1000 New, they're all over the charts on Craigslist down here. Again, will depend on condition.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Feb 20, 2018)

@Digginestdog - Gerry is a Florida guy!


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 20, 2018)

@Patrude,

Assuming you don't find a local buyer, you might want to consider buying a used trailer to haul your son's equipment back, and then sell off the trailer when it's no longer needed. A used trailer bought in Florida would probably sell for more in MA so you might be ahead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## lvstealth (Feb 20, 2018)

my thoughts are with you. that is just so sad.

i dont know anyone in Florida, so sorry. 

i wish you the best, and you are on the prayer list! hang in there, time does help.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> @Patrude,
> 
> Assuming you don't find a local buyer, you might want to consider buying a used trailer to haul your son's equipment back, and then sell off the trailer when it's no longer needed. A used trailer bought in Florida would probably sell for more in MA so you might be ahead.



Should you contemplate such Rich, you might want to consider buying a new trailer on your way down. There are several trailer plants in southern Georgia that sell direct at a significant reduction in price. You can have it built to your specifications as well. Know a few guys who have purchased those and pulled them to the Dakotas and doubled their money.

Georgia Trailers - See Douglas and Pearson Georgia listings on Google

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## larry C (Feb 24, 2018)

I think @rocky1 has the best idea so far. I'm a couple hours from Navarre, I'll talk to a couple friends, and see if they have an interest.....My shop is so full between wood and equipment I really can't do much....
Sorry about that. 
Larry C


----------



## Patrude (Feb 24, 2018)

Ralph Muhs said:


> How much for the saw?


Unisaw is $2,000.00


----------



## Patrude (Feb 24, 2018)

Unisaw is $2,000.00


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 25, 2018)

Rich, I can only offer my sincerest condolences....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 25, 2018)

Rich - I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I can’t even imagine what you and your wife are going through. 

I think you should look into Karl’s trailer idea. You can rent a u haul trailer pretty reasonably. You could probably find some WB brothers to help get you loaded. Then pull it back home. It would make dealing with the transactions much easier.


----------



## Johnturner (Feb 25, 2018)

Rich
My condolences on your loss
I am interested in the Rigid saw - and I am in Mass (If you decide to trailer it up.
Let me know the price please
John


----------

